# TT offset calculator



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Can't find a link to the TT offset calculator that works. Any help?


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

the one i have doesn't work anymore shrug


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah. Can't seem to find one that works anymore.

Anyhoo, can anyone tell me with certainty if the following set up will work on my TTQ, and if I need spacers, what size would be optimal to make it about flush with no poke:

Wheels: 18x8 ET 35 front on 225/40/18
18x9 ET 35 rear on 255/35/18

These are the tires I currently have so just looking to swap out wheels.

Thanks


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

http://www.senebdesign.com/Auto/TT-offsetcalc.htm

There you go


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

sweet:thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

15mm spacers all around would get you close. Maybe even 20 up front.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Listen to Ben. He knows his stuff. Get the spacers slightly bigger as the lower you are the more off the calculator seems to be. My adapters came pretty close (an extra 3-4mm would be needed for perfection):thumbup:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Listen to Ben. He knows his stuff. Get the spacers slightly bigger as the lower you are the more off the calculator seems to be. My adapters came pretty close (an extra 3-4mm would be needed for perfection):thumbup:


Thanks for the quick help fellas!

I'm running 10mm/15mm spacers right now so I think I will try those first. Looking at some Raderwerks MTen85's. Any sites with good deals on conical bolts right now? Need to score a set for the Raderwerks wheels.


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Bump.

Did some math. I think I'm screwed. Bought some 8.5' 5x112 et 35 19 inch wheels. Need to have it adapted for the 5x100. The calculator is telling me spacers of 13mm front and 19 rear. I'm fairly certain they don't make adaptors in the 13mm variety do they? 

Anyone have any tips or suggestions?


----------



## cruzanstx (Oct 10, 2011)

So funny I was just looking for this. Thanks much!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

G'D60 said:


> Bump.
> 
> Did some math. I think I'm screwed. Bought some 8.5' 5x112 et 35 19 inch wheels. Need to have it adapted for the 5x100. The calculator is telling me spacers of 13mm front and 19 rear. I'm fairly certain they don't make adaptors in the 13mm variety do they?
> 
> Anyone have any tips or suggestions?


No but 25 mm will do


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

PLAYED TT said:


> No but 25 mm will do


Not sure if I understand...

If I used a 25mm adaptor up front I`m fairly certain I wouldn`t be able to turn the wheel as I`d be clipping the fender... If 13mm puts me flush or close to it with the fender, then 25 will surpass the fender if my math is right. 

Maybe I`m missing something. Feel very noobish right now. can you clarify for me?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well that depends on what size tire you run. A stretched tire won't rub. My offsets are +15 and +10 and I'm tucking with my camber. You can get 15 mm adapters but they will likely strip out


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

PLAYED TT said:


> Well that depends on what size tire you run. A stretched tire won't rub. My offsets are +15 and +10 and I'm tucking with my camber. You can get 15 mm adapters but they will likely strip out


Thanks. so maybe a 215 will get the job done? or should I drop to a 205 for the kind of stretch needed.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I have 205/45's on 8's. Look at tyre stretch to see what you want


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

paullee said:


> Yeah. Can't seem to find one that works anymore.
> 
> Anyhoo, can anyone tell me with certainty if the following set up will work on my TTQ, and if I need spacers, what size would be optimal to make it about flush with no poke:
> 
> ...


paul,

my front OZs are 18 X 8 , et 35 w/235-40s and my rears are 18 X 9, et 35 w/265-35, I have no issues. Here's a couple of ass shots so you can see how the 265s fit.



















bob


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> No but 25 mm will do


19x8.5 et 10 will NOT fit up front without a lot of unnecessary work. There is nothing wrong with running a 15mm adapter up front, you won't strip it. I've been using a 15mm adapter for the past 2 years with multiple sets of wheels. Get the right hardware and you'll be fine.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Why not? I wish my fronts were +10 rather then +15. They would at least sit flush then


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

With 19's? I dunno, when I ran 19x8.5 et20 (up front) they were rubbing with a 215/35/19. Another 10mm past that?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

His are 18's tho.
Well to play it safe I would say 20mm then. Our recommendations are only off by 10mm anyways


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

G'D60 said:


> Bump.
> 
> Did some math. I think I'm screwed. Bought some *8.5' 5x112 et 35 19 inch wheels.* Need to have it adapted for the 5x100. The calculator is telling me spacers of 13mm front and 19 rear. I'm fairly certain they don't make adaptors in the 13mm variety do they?
> 
> Anyone have any tips or suggestions?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


>


Oops I must have been looking at the wrong post :laugh:


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Neb said:


> With 19's? I dunno, when I ran 19x8.5 et20 (up front) they were rubbing with a 215/35/19. Another 10mm past that?


When I put all the info in the calculator it says in the front i'll be outside of then fender well by 2 mm and on the rear I'll be outside the well by 1mm... I'm gonna drop the car on ST's. I also have 2 new fenders I'll be swapping out as the drivers has a dent. Now that I have both fenders out I could in theory cut or roll the fender inner lining to free up some space. Then I could stretch some 215s or even some 205s 

Man I'd hate to grip some new tires and have this setup NOT work

Neb where did you get your 15mm adaptors? did you use adaptech?

Thanks again guys


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

yeah but adaptec is sold to Motorsport Tech now.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I have Motorsport tech adapters and I've never had problems. As long as you get studded adapters I can't see you having any either.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

either type will work but studded will make your life easier :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Two of my friends one with a MKIV and one with a MKIII both had bolt to bolt. One stripped out and both and both ended with wheels falling off. I wouldn't suggest running them if you like to drive your car.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Well with anything under 17-18mm you need shortened bolts or you hit the hub (the wheel lugs go past the adapter thickness). I've never had a problem and always torque it to 80-90lbs.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah the shortened bolts must be nice. I thought my stock ones would work and I ended up grinding 3-5mm off to fit in the 25mm adapters.


----------

